# WoW - Goldlöschung



## -Crashy- (22. Juni 2010)

Moin.Ich wollte einfach mal fragen, ob Jemandem schonmal das gleiche passiert ist, wie mir Gesternmorgen?

Ich logge mich ein, wollte mir Gold von der Bank holen, und siehe da..Ganze 0 Kupfer drauf?!

Ticket geschrieben, antwort bekommen: ''Das Gold wurde von einem automatisierten Script entfernt, da vermutet wurde, es handle sich um Farmer-Gold.''

Okay, ich farme mein Gold ehrlich , ohne Bots, hacks, etc... 

Gold wurde wiederhergestellt, auf die Gildenbank eingezahlt, und siehe da, Abends das gleiche Problem, gold wieder weg... Wieder Ticket geschrieben, antwort: ''Wir können dir diese große Menge Gold nicht wiederherstellen, tut uns leid.Dieses war in dem Umfang nur einmal möglich!''

Alles klar, gold komplett futsch, jetzt steht ich mit 50 Silber da. ;D

...Fuehle mich von seiten der GM's und dem Support etwas , auf gut Deutsch - Verarscht- .. Liegt es dadran, dass ich ZUVIEL Gold habe, und damit die WOW ''Wirtschaft'' umkrempeln kann, oder wieso sind die so ''Hilfsbereit....''?

Naja, soll kein Mimimi Thread sein, o.Ä^^, möchte nur wissen, ob Jemand von euch dieses schonmal erlebt hat?


-Für mich ist Wow mit dem Fall gestorben...


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (22. Juni 2010)

Ne mir ist sowas zum glück noch nicht passiert. Aber wenn würde ich den GM's den arsch aufreisen wenn die zu mir sagen tja pech geht nur 1 mal ganze 200k weg das würde weh tun


----------



## nizor (22. Juni 2010)

bei einem freund von mir war vorgestern auf einmal sein juwe beruf weg. hat auch ticket geschrieben und gm´s meinten das können die nicht mehr herstellen. jetzt darf der wieder von vorne anfangen ^^


----------



## Chiary (22. Juni 2010)

Sowas ist übel.
was sagt denn das Offiforum dazu?


----------



## Gnomigus (22. Juni 2010)

ich würd noch nen ticket schreiben... und wenn der GM nicht hilft noch ein ticket... und noch eins und noch eins... solange bis du a) dein gold wieder hast oder b) gebannt wirst... und wenn die GMs auf teufel komm raus nicht helfen wollen, würde ich (evtl sogar neben den tickets, während du auf nen GM wartest) die kostenlose support hotline von blizz anrufen... denn wenn das gold wirklich ehrlich erspielt wurde, dann würde ich mir das nicht bieten lassen... schließlich zahlst du dafür 11-13euro pro monat...

klar gehört das alles blizz sogesehen... aber wenn die nun jedem der eine bestimmte menge an gold hat das gold wegnehmen, dann haben die bald keine kunden mehr... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blordon (22. Juni 2010)

Schreib ne Mail dass sie das wiederherstellen müssen, weil das war schließlich ihr Fehler.
Wenn das  nicht funktioniert ruf an
Und sont......tja......zum boykott oder so aufrufen......aber zuerst würd ich denen mal gehörig den Arsch aufreißen (aber solang du Höflich bleibst und nicht beleidigend funktioniert das auch)

LG und viel Glück noch


----------



## -Crashy- (22. Juni 2010)

Gnomigus schrieb:


> ich würd noch nen ticket schreiben... und wenn der GM nicht hilft noch ein ticket... und noch eins und noch eins... solange bis du a) dein gold wieder hast oder b) gebannt wirst... und wenn die GMs auf teufel komm raus nicht helfen wollen, würde ich (evtl sogar neben den tickets, während du auf nen GM wartest) die kostenlose support hotline von blizz anrufen... denn wenn das gold wirklich ehrlich erspielt wurde, dann würde ich mir das nicht bieten lassen... schließlich zahlst du dafür 11-13euro pro monat...
> 
> klar gehört das alles blizz sogesehen... aber wenn die nun jedem der eine bestimmte menge an gold hat das gold wegnehmen, dann haben die bald keine kunden mehr...
> 
> ...



Das stimmt wohl, werde die auch mit Tickets nerven, kann ja nicht sein das von einer Sekunde auf die Andere ganze 100k weg sind O_o ..Hart erfarmt... Wenn dies nicht wiederherstellen, dann wars das mit wow, ganz ehrlich^^


----------



## nummer5 (22. Juni 2010)

Wenn du ein Ticket schreibs, und das mehrmals .. wirst du immerwieder einen anderen GM am Rohr haben.
Das ist, als wenn du im Callcenter der Telekom anrufst, die Chance denselben Agent 2x zu bekommen ist sehr gering.

Ergo immer wieder Ticket schreiben.. meist der 4-5 GM.. erstattet dir das Gold zurück.


----------



## Lari (22. Juni 2010)

Die bösen GMs... moment, wir hören ja nur von einer Seite die Vorwürfe. Erinnert mich an den Ninja, der sich beschwerte, dass Item XY weg war, von einem GM gelöscht. Frechheit! Bis der GM sich meldete und erklärte, was genau vorgefallen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ruhig Blut, das kann genausogut Goldseller-Gold sein, obwohl der TE uns versichert, dass es das nicht ist. Wenn es ein automatisiertes Script war (wtf? sowas gibts? glaub ich irgendwie nicht), dann ist es angeschlagen, weil dir jemand Unmengen an Gold gegeben hat, wenn sich das mit der Zeit angesammelt hat wäre das garnicht erst angesprungen.

Also ich möchte mir kein Urteil bilden, wobei ich diesen Vorfall für unglaubwürdig halte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lenay (22. Juni 2010)

Das könnte nem Kollegen von mir glaub ich auch passieren,der ist nämlich in einer Raidgilde drinne und letzte mal wo ich bei ihm war und er die Gildenbank aufgemacht hat sind mir fast die Augen ausm Kopf geflogen,da waren ohne scheiss jetzt 256 569 Gold drauf Oo.Nicht das das bei dem auf einmal genau so ist und die sind auf einmal pleite nur ,weil Blizzard meint wie bei dir ,das es sich um Farmergold handeln könnte :/ ,glaub ich sag dem das mal das die das Gold iwie auf nen par Bankchars verteilen sollen von sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## charly-sue (22. Juni 2010)

uuuii wie kann man so viel gold besitzen *armerschluckerbin*

joa ticketschreiben, bis die ne reaktion zeigen, ansosnten anrufen und die solange nerven bis dus kriegst.

cheers


----------



## Technocrat (22. Juni 2010)

Gnomigus schrieb:


> ich würd noch nen ticket schreiben... und wenn der GM nicht hilft noch ein ticket... und noch eins und noch eins...


Nein, man rufe den Support an, dank 0800er Nummer sogar gratis. Das wirkt erfahrungsgemäß Wunder!


Mach es!


----------



## -Crashy- (22. Juni 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Die bösen GMs... moment, wir hören ja nur von einer Seite die Vorwürfe. Erinnert mich an den Ninja, der sich beschwerte, dass Item XY weg war, von einem GM gelöscht. Frechheit! Bis der GM sich meldete und erklärte, was genau vorgefallen ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kann daran liegen, dass ich vor 5 Tagen einem HAck zum Opfer fiel, und dadurch mein Gold wieder einzahlen musste....Anders kann ich mir sowas nicht erklaeren.


----------



## Gnomigus (22. Juni 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Nein, man rufe den Support an, dank 0800er Nummer sogar gratis. Das wirkt erfahrungsgemäß Wunder!
> 
> 
> Mach es!



hab ich doch geschrieben - einfach mal weiterlesen als nur die ersten paar worte! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (22. Juni 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Die bösen GMs... moment, wir hören ja nur von einer Seite die Vorwürfe. Erinnert mich an den Ninja, der sich beschwerte, dass Item XY weg war, von einem GM gelöscht. Frechheit! Bis der GM sich meldete und erklärte, was genau vorgefallen ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Doch gibt es.

Oder denkst du Datenbank Administratoren arbeiten mit Klicks, da wirste ja nicht mehr froh ^^


----------



## Lari (22. Juni 2010)

Ahja, wieso wurde mein Gold nicht entfernt, nachdem ich den Schwertgriff für 25k Gold verkauft habe? Da hätte das Script folgerichtig auch das Gold entfernen müssen.
Ich denke bloß nicht, dass es in WoW ein Script gibt, dass automatisch Gold entfernt. Und wenn er gehackt wurde, und das Gold seitens Blizzard wieder hergestellt wurde, dann hätte das jemand sehen müssen.

Ich finde es halt unglaubwürdig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (22. Juni 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Ahja, wieso wurde mein Gold nicht entfernt, nachdem ich den Schwertgriff für 25k Gold verkauft habe? Da hätte das Script folgerichtig auch das Gold entfernen müssen.
> Ich denke bloß nicht, dass es in WoW ein Script gibt, dass automatisch Gold entfernt. Und wenn er gehackt wurde, und das Gold seitens Blizzard wieder hergestellt wurde, dann hätte das jemand sehen müssen.
> 
> Ich finde es halt unglaubwürdig
> ...



Ein Seitenlanges Script kann auchmal Fehler enthalten, hab ich gehört. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Ich sprech da leider aus Erfahrung)

Mit If Verzweigungen etc.

Falls er da halt in eine reinrutschte, die zur Folge hat, dass das Gold gelöscht wird, ist das wohl Pech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (22. Juni 2010)

Gnomigus schrieb:


> hab ich doch geschrieben - einfach mal weiterlesen als nur die ersten paar worte!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sorry, bei Dauerkleinschreiben verliere ich oft nach einer Zeile oder so die Spur und breche dann ab.


----------



## refload (22. Juni 2010)

oO also wenn so was passieren würde, dann würde ich die GMs auf jeden Fall mit Tickets spammen. Zur Not auch den Support anrufen oder sonst was... und wenns nicht wiederhergestellt werden kann dann mit dem Spiel aufhören... Verarschen lassen muss man sich nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## Goldgoblin (22. Juni 2010)

Bisher hab ich noch nie was davon gehört gehabt, dass es da Probleme gibt. Ich kenne Leute mit mehr als 1 Million Gold auf der Gildenbank und da wurde das Gold auch nicht gelöscht.

Dadurch das du gehackt wurdest ist dein Account vielleicht irgendwie geflaggt wurden, sodass da die Skripte etwas kritischer sind.

Guck mal in das Log ob du nicht vielleicht beim 2. mal das gold abgehoben, also wieder gehackt wurdest, nur das der Hacker so intelligent war nicht die Zugangsdaten zu ändern oder sonst was gemacht hat in der Hoffnung, dass du es nochmal wiederhergestellt kriegst.


----------



## iXEd (22. Juni 2010)

oooh man das is echt übel...

ich war so froh wo ich meine 13k  hatte dachte ich kann mir die "welt" kaufen xD

aber wie schon gesagt einfach 1 ticket nach dem anderen raushauen und anrufen

wobei du bei der hotline bestimmt ne stunde wenn nicht länger warten musst :-/




wenns wirklich richtig erarbeitet ist, dan bloß nicht nachgeben


----------



## Braamséry (22. Juni 2010)

Ich sag wie es ist:

Die sind faul und scheren sich einen Dreck um die Spieler.

Es wurde einmal wiederhergestellt, aber ein zweites mal geht net?
Ich habe bei meinem Char, nachdem das EQ auf einmal weg war, das auch wiederbekomm. Ob das nun die Zahl 200.000 ist oder ein paar Buchstaben sollte denen egal sein.


----------



## Deadwool (22. Juni 2010)

Vielleicht bin ich da etwas gutgläubig, aber ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen dass einem so etwas passiert wenn man sein Gold ausschliesslich auf regulärem Wege erwirtschaftet hat. Es ergibt keinen Sinn. Blizzard hat nicht das kleinste Interesse seine Kunden zu schickanieren. In meinen Augen fehlt da etwas in deiner Geschichte. 

Falls es sich dennoch genauso zugetragen hat und Blizzard dir das Gold nicht wieder herstellt, solltest du das Spiel von heute auf morgen kündigen. Würde ich so machen. Und natürlich nicht ohne den Fall an die grosse Glocke zu hängen.


----------



## raggabagga (22. Juni 2010)

-Crashy- schrieb:


> Das stimmt wohl, werde die auch mit Tickets nerven, kann ja nicht sein das von einer Sekunde auf die Andere ganze 100k weg sind O_o ..Hart erfarmt... Wenn dies nicht wiederherstellen, dann wars das mit wow, ganz ehrlich^^




Also irgendwie hab ich eher das Gefühl hier will jemand hören "WOW SOVIEL GOLD HAST DU ?!?!?!="!?!=!?!rofllolWOW!!!!" oder sowas in der art. ;-)Naja mein erster eindruck,aber bin auch noch müde ;-)Naja und wenn wir ehrlich sind ( also ich bin dauerpleite) sind 100k Gold ja nicht mehr grade allzuviel für viele Spieler,bist sicher nicht der einzige der soviel hat,deswegenschon bisschen komisch das ganze.Und du hast das dann auf ner eigenen Gildenbank gelagert oder wie ?Gildenbanken werden wohl auch mehr Gold haben als 100k ,zumindest gibts da sicher welche ;-)


----------



## Chiary (22. Juni 2010)

Goldgoblin schrieb:


> Ich kenne Leute mit mehr als 1 Million Gold auf der Gildenbank und da wurde das Gold auch nicht gelöscht.


Gibt es das Goldcap nicht für Gildenbanken?


----------



## -Crashy- (22. Juni 2010)

raggabagga schrieb:


> Also irgendwie hab ich eher das Gefühl hier will jemand hören "WOW SOVIEL GOLD HAST DU ?!?!?!="!?!=!?!rofllolWOW!!!!" oder sowas in der art. ;-)Naja mein erster eindruck,aber bin auch noch müde ;-)Naja und wenn wir ehrlich sind ( also ich bin dauerpleite) sind 100k Gold ja nicht mehr grade allzuviel für viele Spieler,bist sicher nicht der einzige der soviel hat,deswegenschon bisschen komisch das ganze.Und du hast das dann auf ner eigenen Gildenbank gelagert oder wie ?Gildenbanken werden wohl auch mehr Gold haben als 100k ,zumindest gibts da sicher welche ;-)



Nein, das will ich nicht hoeren.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wurde gehackt, habe das Gold wiederbekommen, eingezahlt, und weg war es gestern dann..

Hat dementsprechend wohl mit dem Hack zu tun, oder dass diese große Summe wieder eingezahlt wurde, in einem Stueck ...


Davor lief alles, hab am Tag halt kleinere beträge eingezahlt, nach den auktionen... :/


----------



## Gnomigus (22. Juni 2010)

hängste denn wenigstens schon in der warteschleife der support hotline? die können dir definitiv besser helfen als GMs, selbst wenn GMs sich weigern! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wenn die nicht helfen, kannste wenigstens direkt verbal deinem unmut luft machen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## raggabagga (22. Juni 2010)

-Crashy- schrieb:


> ...Fuehle mich von seiten der GM's und dem Support etwas , auf gut Deutsch - Verarscht- .. Liegt es dadran, dass ich ZUVIEL Gold habe, und damit die WOW ''Wirtschaft'' umkrempeln kann, oder wieso sind die so ''Hilfsbereit....''?
> 
> Naja, soll kein Mimimi Thread sein, o.Ä^^, möchte nur wissen, ob Jemand von euch dieses schonmal erlebt hat?
> 
> ...


Warum dann solche fragen / vermutungen ? Dann weißte doch eig. wodran es liegt. Also sag ich mal  so wie alle anderen sagen,Ticket,Anrufen,Email usw..... und nur deswegen aufzuhören wäre auch doof. Wirste wohl schon wieder bekommen das Gold dann !


----------



## LuckySpyzz (22. Juni 2010)

Also so wie es dir gegangen ist, war es bei mir nicht.
Bei mir war das so, dass ich gehackt wurde und all meine Gegenstände weg waren, ich bekam zu erst die Sachen von meinem Main und das Zeug von meinen kleinen Huntertwink.
1 Tag Später wurder ich erneut gehackt.
Jetzt kommt Blizzards Ideologie ins Spiel:
Ich schrieb wie immer ein Ticket und bekam die Gegenstände von meinem Main und meinen Hunter zu erst.
Danach habe ich 3 Tage gewartet und ein 2. Ticket geschrieben.
Als Antwort bekam ich folgende:
"Wir haben alle Gegenstände wiederhergestellt, die wir nachvollziehen konnten."
Da stand jetzt mein lvl 80 Paladin nackt, meine 70 Hexe nack, mein 60 Magier nackt und zu alledem war mein Bankchar der mehr Wert hatte als jeder Char zusammen, auch noch leer.
Ich habe versucht wieder ein bischien zu farmen aber das macht garkeinen Spaß mehr.
Ich hatte alles versucht, Blizzforum, Pm an ein Mitarbeiter und ein Telephonat, alles vergebends 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ps: Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet, darf sie behalten und sammeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Lg Spyzz


----------



## UTlFin (22. Juni 2010)

joa, des is ma echt gemein, zumal einerseits, durch die wenn auch kleine rueckerstattung dies nen zugestaendnis seitens des gm's war und, die 2. loeschung somit m.e. nach ungerechtfertigt is.

bezugnehmend auf dein ticket und weiteres handeln des/der gm/s kannst du dich an diese mailaddi wenden WoWConcernsEU@Blizzard.com ....dort kannst du die richtigkeit der geschehnisse anzweifeln oder dich ueber den gm beschweren wenn noetig - der vorfall wird dann genauer untersucht.

sofern dir nichts hast zu schulden kommen lassen darfst du dahingehend zuversichtlich sein.

lg, Fin


----------



## iXEd (22. Juni 2010)

LuckySpyzz schrieb:


> Also so wie es dir gegangen ist, war es bei mir nicht.
> Bei mir war das so, dass ich gehackt wurde und all meine Gegenstände weg waren, ich bekam zu erst die Sachen von meinem Main und das Zeug von meinen kleinen Huntertwink.
> 1 Tag Später wurder ich erneut gehackt.
> Jetzt kommt Blizzards Ideologie ins Spiel:
> ...



so gings mir zu level 70 zeiten 


spielte da einen PvP mage mit nem rating von 1,9k-2k

naja das eq war dementsprechend...

eines tages wollt ich mich einloggen und ein paar runden augen des sturms gehen (einfach den normalen solo pvp tagesablauf)

naja geb ich mein passwort... fehlgeschlagen... ein zweites und ein drittes mal hat auch geklappt einfach immer wieder fehlgeschlagen... dan hab ich nen schreck bekommen (wegen hack undso)

naja per e-mail versuch das passwort zu ändert was aber auch nicht ging (hacker war wohl sorgfältig)

naja dan schnell bei blizz angerufen ging sogar recht schnell hab nur 20min warten müssen. hab den acc dan mit dem authentifizierung-key wieder hergestellt, eingeloggt...mage nackt :,,,,-(

ticken geschrieben und der GM meinte : Wir können leider ihre PvP/Arena erspielten gegenstände nicht wiederherstellen weil ich halt keine nachweise hab (VERDAMMT ICH WAR DOCH BIS VOR KURZEM IN EINEM 1,9k 2vs2 RATING!!! )




naja entweder ist es echt faulheit oder einfach unfähigkeit.... praktikanten oder so xD


----------



## Nosferatus666 (22. Juni 2010)

Ich halte es durchaus für echt was der TE uns hier erzählt. Ein WoW Freund von mir wurde auch gehackt und alle Items wurden wiederhergestellt. Daraufhin bekam er aber den Hinweis, dass sein Account so und so lange beobachtet wird. Wobei er auf Nachfrage sich nicht einmal mit einer anderen IP hätte einloggen dürfen, da dies dann für Blizzard ein Hinweis auf Account Sharing gewesen wäre. 

Dementsprechend wurde sein Account auch beobachtet und evtl erschien dem Script die hohe Goldsumme für seltsam. Also aufjedenfall beim Support anrufen und das klären lassen.


----------



## sedonium (22. Juni 2010)

das einzig sinnvolle:

Notiere dir den Namen von dem Gamemaster der dir da so ÜBERHAUPT nicht behilflich

war. Sag diesem GM, dass du dich an eine andere Stelle wenden wirst weil dir nicht

geholfen wurde. Sage auch, dass du seinen Namen notiert hast.

Versuche durch die Hotline oder in Game einen Kontakt zu seinem Vorgesetzten zu

finden. Erkläre ihm deine Lage, und nenne den Namen.

DAS wirkt Wunder!


----------



## c0bRa (22. Juni 2010)

Nosferatus666 schrieb:


> Wobei er auf Nachfrage sich nicht einmal mit einer anderen IP hätte einloggen dürfen, da dies dann für Blizzard ein Hinweis auf Account Sharing gewesen wäre.


Blödsinn... Du bekommst alle 24 Stunden von deinem Provider eine neue IP Adresse (Die nichtmal zwangsläufig im selben Klasse-B-Netz liegt), wenn der 24h Disconnect kommt (Ok, gibt Ausnahmen, aber die sind nicht der Regelfall), insofern ist das mit der anderen IP-Adresse purer Blödsinn... Wenn die ernsthaft nach der IP-Adresse das Account-Sharing festmachen würden, wären die Server spätestens nach 2 Tagen verdammt leer...

Wenn du zwischenzeitlich mit einer anderen IP einloggst und danach wieder mit der vorherigen, könnte man das als Indiz sehen, aber selbst das ist erklärbar... Früh zuhause, mittag übers WLAN der Schule/Arbeit/Uni, abends wieder zuhause, wobei der 24-Disco noch nicht war...

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass Blizzard-Mitarbeiter NIEMALS Auskunft über interne Prozesse geben, genauso wie sie euch NIEMALS nach eurem Passwort fragen... Falls es einer tut, wird er nicht mehr lang bei Blizzard/Activision arbeiten

*Das ist ne Story vom Pferd...*


----------



## Technocrat (22. Juni 2010)

Nosferatus666 schrieb:


> Wobei er auf Nachfrage sich nicht einmal mit einer anderen IP hätte einloggen dürfen, da dies dann für Blizzard ein Hinweis auf Account Sharing gewesen wäre.


Erwischt. Du erzählst uns hier einen vom Pferd. Im Gegensatz zu Dir weiß Blizzard sehr wohl, das alle großen Provider dynamische IPs vergeben, das man also bei jeder neuen Connection eine andere IP zugewiesen bekommt. Also, wenn man sich schon Horrorstories ausdenkt um eine Firma zu diffamieren, dann bitte vorher besser schlaumachen!


----------



## Leviathan666 (22. Juni 2010)

Support, Anrufen, Webform ausfüllen, ins offizielle Forum schreiben.

WIR KÖNNEN NICHTS FÜR DICH TUN, ES TUT MIR VON HERZEN LEID! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Technocrat schrieb:


> Erwischt. Du erzählst uns hier einen vom Pferd. Im Gegensatz zu Dir weiß Blizzard sehr wohl, das alle großen Provider dynamische IPs vergeben, das man also bei jeder neuen Connection eine andere IP zugewiesen bekommt. Also, wenn man sich schon Horrorstories ausdenkt um eine Firma zu diffamieren, dann bitte vorher besser schlaumachen!


Blizzard kann sehr gut die IP-Ranges vergleichen und ob diese zum gleichen Provider gehören.
Wenn das Gold plötzlich in die höhe schießt können sie schon auf den Account aufmerksam werden. Wenn sich dann die IP-Adressen erhebliche unterscheiden (Deutschland <> Asien) bin ich mir sicher, dass jemand gebannt werden kann.
Aber so wie es sich beim Threadersteller anhört scheint das ganze ein Missverständnis zu sein.


----------



## Technocrat (22. Juni 2010)

LuckySpyzz schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt Blizzards Ideologie ins Spiel:


Gefasel, oder willst Du uns etwa einreden, Blizzards Ideologie sei es, Kunden zu vergraulen? Das glaubt Dir keiner.


Umgekehrt ist es so, das uns die Gildenbank einmal innerhalb von einer Woche 4 mal geleert wurde und immer alles wieder hergestellt wurde (und das ist bei einer 6-Tab-GB schon echt viel) bevor wir alle Offiziere mit Authenticatoren ausrüsten konnten. Auch mir gegenüber war Blizzerd immer schnell und korrekt, und deswegen halte ich Horrorstories für schlichtweg erfunden, um Blizzard schlechtzumachen und die Leute anderen Spieleherstellern zuzutreiben. Wer aber meint, Blizzard behandle ihn schlecht, der darf gerne mal den Support andere Firmen ausprobieren, da wird er sich wunden!


----------



## Technocrat (22. Juni 2010)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Wenn das Gold plötzlich in die höhe schießt können sie schon auf den Account aufmerksam werden. Wenn sich dann die IP-Adressen erhebliche unterscheiden (Deutschland <> Asien) bin ich mir sicher, dass jemand gebannt werden kann.


Glaub mir, so blöd sind die Goldfarmer nicht.


----------



## Leviathan666 (22. Juni 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Glaub mir, so blöd sind die Goldfarmer nicht.



Nö eben. Wenn sie dann Exklusivzugriff auf den Rechner haben benutzen sie auch die Internetverbindung vom Opfer um nicht aufzufallen. Die meißten DSL-Verbindungen laufen ja eh 24/7.


----------



## c0bRa (22. Juni 2010)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Blizzard kann sehr die IP-Ranges vergleichen und ob diese zum gleichen Provider gehören.
> Wenn das Gold plötzlich in die höhe schießt können sie schon auf den Account aufmerksam werden. Wenn sich dann die IP-Adressen erhebliche unterscheiden (Deutschland <> Asien) bin ich mir sicher, dass jemand gebannt werden kann.


Deutschland-Asien (i.d.R. Level-Service) ist auch ein bisschen was anderes als Account Sharing, wobei es hier auch nicht gesagt ist, dass die in Asien sitzen, das ist das große Vorurteil bei den 08/15 Zockern... Das heißt lediglich dass 2 Mann sich einen Account teilen. Das kann der Bruder sein oder der Kumpel in der Nachbarstraße... Selbst wenns unterschiedliche Provider sind, wird sich Blizzard wohl hüten was zu machen. Mach ne LAN bei dir, wo dein Kumpel auf einmal mit T-Online IP zockt, wo er sonst zuhause nur 1&1 hat... Blizzard wird ihn sofort wegen Account-Sharing bannen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Story vom Pferd...


----------



## Gerbod von Harben (22. Juni 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Gefasel, oder willst Du uns etwa einreden, Blizzards Ideologie sei es, Kunden zu vergraulen? Das glaubt Dir keiner.
> 
> 
> Umgekehrt ist es so, das uns die Gildenbank einmal innerhalb von einer Woche 4 mal geleert wurde und immer alles wieder hergestellt wurde (und das ist bei einer 6-Tab-GB schon echt viel) bevor wir alle Offiziere mit Authenticatoren ausrüsten konnten. Auch mir gegenüber war Blizzerd immer schnell und korrekt, und deswegen halte ich Horrorstories für schlichtweg erfunden, um Blizzard schlechtzumachen und die Leute anderen Spieleherstellern zuzutreiben. Wer aber meint, Blizzard behandle ihn schlecht, der darf gerne mal den Support andere Firmen ausprobieren, da wird er sich wunden!



Ja, da kann ich Dir nur zustimmen. 
In einem anderen Post weiter oben hat jemand geschriebe, er sei gehackt worden- alles wieder hergestellt und wieder gehackt. Da frag ich mich echt, was man alles falsch machen kann, wenn man so kurz hintereinander sein Zeug zweimal verliert?


----------



## Kafka (22. Juni 2010)

Ich hatte bisher nur das mir was geschenkt wurde. Hatte letztens den ganzen Postkasten voll mit Epic Gems usw von irgend nen Hftzignölf Char. Hab sogar ein Ticket geschrieben von wegen "he da stimmt was nicht" usw, aber der GM meinte nur "Wir werden den Sachverhalt prüfen". Naja und als nach na Woche immer noch nix passiert ist hab ich das Zeug halt vertickt^^


----------



## Kiyama (22. Juni 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Erwischt. Du erzählst uns hier einen vom Pferd. Im Gegensatz zu Dir weiß Blizzard sehr wohl, das alle großen Provider dynamische IPs vergeben, das man also bei jeder neuen Connection eine andere IP zugewiesen bekommt. Also, wenn man sich schon Horrorstories ausdenkt um eine Firma zu diffamieren, dann bitte vorher besser schlaumachen!



ich möchte nur mal einwerfen, dass ich seit 5wochen mit der gleichen ip rumlaufe..


----------



## M18 (22. Juni 2010)

Chiary schrieb:


> Gibt es das Goldcap nicht für Gildenbanken?



nö.

also kann durchaus sein das es auch ein cap für gildenbanken gibt, aber irgendwie hab ich so das gefühl, dass ist nicht so einfach zu erreichen wie die viertel million pro char^^

in ner raidgilde ist es nicht unüblich große goldmengen auf der gbank zu haben. 

Wir raiden selbst mit den Twinks icc25 hc und dabei kommen haufenweise items zusammen, da wir alle BoE Items, auch ausm mainraid im AH verticken.
Dafür haste Gildenreppen im Progress immer an, und auch sonstiges kann halt direkt schnell gekauft werden.

@TE: primär mal: Wer gehackt wird is selber schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber ansonsten, wenn es wirklich so ist das der GM die hilfe verweigert, würde ich vlt ein 2. Ticket eröffnen, nur um zu sehen ob der GM betrunken war oder ähnliches, aber sollte dies wirklich die arbeitsweise sein, bzw. deren vorgehensweise, dann würde ich auch direkt die Hotline anrufen, selbst wenns ne kostenpflichtige premium hotline wäre. Zum einen um meinen unmut kund zu tun, zum anderen natürlich um das problem zu lösen.


----------



## -Enkì- (22. Juni 2010)

das was uns der threadersteller weissmachen will ist vollkommener blödsinn.
1. gibt es viele chars die mehr als 200k gold besitzen und verlieren es auch nicht.
2. wenn ein automatisches script anschlägt (ein task auf der datenbank der die logs validiert) usw. solltest dir überlegen was nicht richtig gemacht hast.
	tippe mal stark auf goldseller... da ansonsten so ein logwatch nicht anschlägt. falls es den seitens blizzard gibt....
3. bekommst du deine sachen wiederhergestellt solange sie es anhand der datenbank nachvollziehen können...
	wenn sie das nicht mehr können ist das pech. so schauts aus. den es kann sonst jeder kommen und irgendwas behaupten was vielleicht auch gar nicht wahr ist....


----------



## Philine (22. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ALLES blödsinn


----------



## Leviathan666 (22. Juni 2010)

Ich wollt gerade noch sagen... seit wann wird denn Gold einfach gelöscht? Wird da nicht erstmal der entsprechende Account gesperrt?
Lieber TE, bist du sicher die Infos von einem echten GM erhalten zu haben? O.O


----------



## -Crashy- (22. Juni 2010)

Habe den Support angerufen und die meinten, meine Bank sei immernoch als Hacker Bank im Script drinne, so dass jeder eingezahlte Kupfer 15Min. spaeter wieder gelöscht wird. ;-)

Nun dauerts ein paar Tage, um die Basnk zu ''Säubern'' und das Gold wiederherzustellen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..


Aber ich bekomme es zurueck, das ist die Hauptsache.



Also falls euch sowas auch mal passieren sollte nach einem Hack, einfach support anrufen und klaeren... ;/


----------



## Ceiwyn (22. Juni 2010)

Chiary schrieb:


> Gibt es das Goldcap nicht für Gildenbanken?



Nö.


----------



## Grushdak (22. Juni 2010)

@ TE

Schon interessant, wie Du Deinen Protest, Dein Topic hier gestaltest.
Erst erzählst Du uns hier eine schon etwasw ?würdige Story, 
gibst Blizzard die alleinige Schuld, schreibst WoW ab 
und fragst dann nach Meinungen.

Nachdem sich nun Einige User quasi auf Deine seite "geschlagen" haben,
rückst Du mit weiteren Infos raus, z.B. daß Dein Account ja gehackt worden ist.

Das stellt das Ganze nur in ein ganz anderes Licht!!

Ich denke darin liegt evtl. das Problem mit dem Geld.
Wer weiß, was in der Zeit da passiert ist, mit Deinem Account.

Man kann schlecht etwas beurteilen, wenn man nur eine Seite zu hören bekommt.

*edit:* Scheint ja nun geklärt zu sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



--------------------------------------


Technocrat schrieb:


> Du erzählst uns hier einen vom Pferd. ... das man also bei jeder neuen Connection eine andere IP zugewiesen bekommt.



Wenn ich 10 Jahre nix an meinem PC verändere,
habe ich auch 10 Jahre lang eine bestimmte Hardware-IP, die sich logischerweise nie geändert hat.
Und diese wird bei jeder Connection auch mit übertragen.

Also wer erzählt hier was wem vom Pferd?^^

greetz


----------



## raggabagga (22. Juni 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ALLES blödsinn




Wollte das Bild grade raussuchen so langsam wirds mir auch zu bunt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedShirt (22. Juni 2010)

Datenbanktechnisch: Irgendein Limit gibts sicher ... wenn auch nicht nach außenhin sichtbar.

Sowas wie 4.294.967.295 wäre wohl die nächste Größenordnung.


----------



## maxi_king (22. Juni 2010)

es ist mir inzwischen schon öfters aufgefallen dass die GM's da entweder tatenlos zusehen und nichts tun wollen oder sie einfach denken, zahlen tun sie, mal schauen wanns ihnen reicht. - ist zumindest meine ansicht.

und wenn mir das passiert wäre, würde ich mich echt aufregen ... das kanns doch nicht sein dass das 2 mal passiert udn dann auch noch ein "nein geht kein zweites mal ... pech gehabt, fang  bei 0 an"-spruch kommt.


----------



## j-gordon-s (22. Juni 2010)

Lenay schrieb:


> ohne scheiss jetzt 256 569



Ohne Scheiß jetzt, 256 569 ist technisch gar nicht möglich, du Schwafelhans.


----------



## c0bRa (22. Juni 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Wenn ich 10 Jahre nix an meinem PC verändere,
> habe ich auch 10 Jahre lang eine bestimmte Hardware-IP, die sich logischerweise nie geändert hat.
> Und diese wird bei jeder Connection auch mit übertragen.


ROFL...

Interne IP und Externe IP sagt dir was? Intern ist deine IP sowas von scheißegal, du hast sie halt mal festgesetzt, da sonst dein Router dir eine per DHCP zuweist. Idealerweise sieht die so aus 192.168.*.*... Die ist Blizzard mal sowas von Rille, die externe IP, mit der dich dein Internetprovider ausstattet, die ist ausschlaggebend, und an der drehst du nichts und diese IP ist auch die mit der man dich im Netz findet... Das einzige, was deinen Rechner erkennbar macht ist die MAC-Adresse, welche sich aber auch ändern kann, wenn du neuen Rechner kaufst oder neue Netzwerkkarte... Das ist schlichtweg deine "Hardware-IP"... Die hängt aber auch nur einzig und allein an deinem Netzwerkcontroller-Chip, alles andere kann zwar auch mit übermittelt werden, aber ist Blizzard denk ich mal scheißegal bei der Accountsharing-Geschichte...



j-gordon-s schrieb:


> Ohne Scheiß jetzt, 256 569 ist technisch gar nicht möglich, du Schwafelhans.


Stimmt... 214.748g 36s 46k ist das maximale, was ein Char tragen kann... In die Gildenbank gehen Gerüchten (ich habs mangels 47 Kupfer noch nicht ausprobiert) zufolge aber mehr rein...


----------



## Fluti (22. Juni 2010)

1. Um wie viel Gold ging es?

2. Warum lagerst du Gold auf der Bank? Da kann es dann schonmal vorkommen das Blizzard da etwas verwechselt, da es bei den China Farmern nicht anders abläuft.

3. Das ganze hättest du umgehn können wenn du das Gold einfach auf andere Chars verteilt hättest, selbst wenn es nur Level 1er Chars sind.

Denn wir haben auch einen in der Gilde der für 7 Chars schon das Cap erreicht hat. Und ihm ist das bislang noch nicht passiert, da er das Gold auf 10 Chars verteilt hat.


----------



## j-gordon-s (22. Juni 2010)

c0bRa schrieb:


> Stimmt... 214.748g 36s 46k ist das maximale, was ein Char tragen kann... In die Gildenbank gehen Gerüchten (ich habs mangels 47 Kupfer noch nicht ausprobiert) zufolge aber mehr rein...



Ui, Blizzard hat's echt geschafft das Gold in der Gildenbank in was anderes als ein 32-bit signed Integer zu speichern. Überraschend.


----------



## c0bRa (22. Juni 2010)

Anscheinend... Wie gesagt, ist nur ein Gerücht, da ich es nicht beweisen/untermauern kann... Vielleicht wer anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei eine 64-bit Zahl das Problem zumindest in eine adäquate chronologische Entfernung schieben könnte, was jenseits eines Menschenlebens liegt... Sprich es wären Generationen damit beschäftigt, das Goldcap zu erreichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lordxanatos (22. Juni 2010)

also um mal den TE etwas in schutz zu nehmen:

es ist kein geheimnis dass blizz scripte nutzt
wie hier schon wer anders so nett geschrieben hatte, denkt ihr die klicken alles per hand?
es ist auch kein geheimnis dass bei blizz die alarmglocken schrillen wenn z.B. große mengen gold per post verschickt werden, nicht umsonst ist das ein selten gewählter weg beim goldkauf
wie oft soetwas passiert kann natürlich niemand hier sagen aber die geschichte des TEs kann dahingehend durchaus in ordnung sein
man bedenke auch dass das alles stichprobenartige sachen sind!
natürlich sind hier alle so naiv und denken direkt wenn man 25k handelt/erhält wird man gebannt/gold gelöscht(der typ mit seinen 5k+ posts und dem verkauften schwertgriff, wenn man keine ahnung hat...)
also sollte er per zufall ausgewählt worden sein durch verschiedene kriterien, unter anderem vorherige hacks, kann es ohne probleme sein dass er quasi "auf ner schwarzen liste" steht und das script halt beim nächsten mal das gold erstmal wegnimmt
man muss natürlich auch bedenken dass blizz weis wie sehr ein bann sich auswirkt und entsprechend lieber das gold "sperren" was sie mit dem löschen tun als den ganzen acc wegzunehmen
mir ist bisher zwar noch kein gold abhanden gekommen aber das ist vollkommen logisch

und damit ihr nachvollziehen könnt dass blizz nicht wirklich jeden scheiss selber klickt kleine geschichte:
september letzten jahres war ich im ausland, amerikanischer kontinent
habe glücklich wow gespielt und eines abends wurd ich "live" gebannt, also während ich gespielt habe
kein anwhispern eines gms vorher oder ähnliches
nach einigem hin und her habe ich dann knappe 5.5 monate später meinen acc wieder entbannt, wohlgemerkt war er permagebannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5,5 monate einfach daher, weil ich vorher keine möglichkeit dazu hatte anzurufen ausm ausland und der websupport nicht der hilfreicheste ist^^
am telefon hatte ich dann auch einen sehr netten herrn dran der mir auch bestätigte dass ich aufgrund der ip, zuvor dynamisch de, danach fest ausland, und nem haufen zufall vom script erkannt wurde, wohlgemerkt hatte ich dort schon gute 2 wochen problemfrei gespielt
nachdem ich bestätigt hatte dass es mein acc war wurde er entbannt, das ganze war eine reine vorsichtsmaßnahme seitens blizzard weil sie halt an nen acc hack dachten
das muss natürlich NICHT heissen dass jeder acc der plötzlich ausm ausland spielt instant gebannt wird^^ ich hatte einfach pech
das wird auch der grund sein warum mittlerweile viele "chinesen", eben nicht die "qualitätshändler aus deutschland", sofern man das so sagen kann, damit werben dass sie eine de ip haben
andererseits kann es auch einfach sein dass einige gemeldete botter/Hacker/farmer aus dem land kamen in dem ich war und deshalb alle dort eingeloggten europäischen spielaccs überprüft wurden
hätte ich direkt angerufen wäre der acc auch 5 mins nachm bann wieder frei gewesen

also unterschätzt blizz nicht bloss weil ihr selber keine ahnung habt


----------



## Tinkerballa (22. Juni 2010)

Nosferatus666 schrieb:


> Ich halte es durchaus für echt was der TE uns hier erzählt. Ein WoW Freund von mir wurde auch gehackt und alle Items wurden wiederhergestellt. Daraufhin bekam er aber den Hinweis, dass sein Account so und so lange beobachtet wird. Wobei er auf Nachfrage sich nicht einmal mit einer anderen IP hätte einloggen dürfen, da dies dann für Blizzard ein Hinweis auf Account Sharing gewesen wäre.
> 
> Dementsprechend wurde sein Account auch beobachtet und evtl erschien dem Script die hohe Goldsumme für seltsam. Also aufjedenfall beim Support anrufen und das klären lassen.



w00t??? immer wenn ich zu besuch bin bei leuten, die auch wow spielen, log ich manchmal von deren rechner aus ein, um der gilde zu sagen, das ich evtl. am abend nicht mitraiden kann. muss ich mir jetzt sorgen machen, oder ist das als minimal einzustufen?


----------



## Selidia (22. Juni 2010)

Tinkerballa schrieb:


> w00t??? immer wenn ich zu besuch bin bei leuten, die auch wow spielen, log ich manchmal von deren rechner aus ein, um der gilde zu sagen, das ich evtl. am abend nicht mitraiden kann. muss ich mir jetzt sorgen machen, oder ist das als minimal einzustufen?




Er hat doch gesagt, dass sein Account unter Beobachtung steht und er deshalb nur von seinem Rechner aus online gehen darf.. Selbiges gilt nicht für "normale" Accounts


----------



## Euro (22. Juni 2010)

also ich hab nur die ersten 3 posts gelesen... dieser ganze mist an gold und krimskrams is in ner datenbank hinterlegt... und in die kann ich als admin/gm eingeben was ich will... also kann man auch alles gold wieder "hinbiegen". genauso wie wenn berufe weg sind. meist werden solche "größeren" sachen beim nächsten mittwoch geregelt. völliger quatsch von wegen "kann neu anfangen" oder "alles gold is futsch"... und bevor es wieder einer besser weis: doch, man kann es wieder herstellen. ALLES kann man wiederherstellen...


----------



## c0bRa (22. Juni 2010)

Selidia schrieb:


> Er hat doch gesagt, dass sein Account unter Beobachtung steht und er deshalb nur von seinem Rechner aus online gehen darf.. Selbiges gilt nicht für "normale" Accounts


Und ein GM sagt ihm weder, dass sein Account unter beobachtung steht, noch dass er nur von seinem Rechner einloggen darf... Ein GM sagt garnix, was Rückschlüsse auf betriebsinterne Abläufe von WoW, Blizzard oder sonst nem beteiligten Unternehmen zulässt...


----------



## TheGui (22. Juni 2010)

Selidia schrieb:


> Er hat doch gesagt, dass sein Account unter Beobachtung steht und er deshalb nur von seinem Rechner aus online gehen darf.. Selbiges gilt nicht für "normale" Accounts



doch tuts

Warden weis alles
Warden bemerkt alles
Warden vergisst nie!

Noch mag nix passieren, aber sollte irgend einer der Acounts die zu irgend einem Zeitpunkt mit der selben IP eingelogt waren wie dein Account... und sollte dieser besagte Account probleme bereiten, werden alle anderen mitgebannt!

Wer sich von nem Kumpel aus einlogt... und der Kumpel wird gebannt, dan heits mit gehangen mit gefangen!


----------



## reappy (22. Juni 2010)

Lenay schrieb:


> Das könnte nem Kollegen von mir glaub ich auch passieren,der ist nämlich in einer Raidgilde drinne und letzte mal wo ich bei ihm war und er die Gildenbank aufgemacht hat sind mir fast die Augen ausm Kopf geflogen,da waren ohne scheiss jetzt 256 569 Gold drauf Oo.Nicht das das bei dem auf einmal genau so ist und die sind auf einmal pleite nur ,weil Blizzard meint wie bei dir ,das es sich um Farmergold handeln könnte :/ ,glaub ich sag dem das mal das die das Gold iwie auf nen par Bankchars verteilen sollen von sich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Für eine Raidgilde ist das ein recht kleiner Betrag.
Viele Raidgilden halten es so das boe items und materialien verkauft werden.
Bei uns werden zb. Urtümliche saronit, boe items usw. immer verkauft.
Zu beginn vom icc patch gabs für die boe 15 - 20k Gold, urtümliche waren teilweise um bis zu 10k im ah.
Da kommt im laufe der Zeit ziehmlich Viel Gold zusammen, und das obwohl wir pro raid 100G gilden reppen haben, zu progresszeiten gibts meist noch flasks und fischmal von der gilde.


----------



## RazZerrR (22. Juni 2010)

Vielleicht ist das ein Zeichen für dich ein "Real Life" anzufangen, wenn du so viel Gold hast, und nur am farmen warst. ;-)


----------



## lagg3r (22. Juni 2010)

Ich hoffe sowas wird mir nie passieren.


----------



## jeid (22. Juni 2010)

Hi zusammen, es gibt echt nur eine Möglichkeit um vernünftig unterstützung zu bekommen. Direkt die Hotline anrufen, dann weist du auch woran du bist. Die sehen auch was genau der Grund war, waum dein Gold weg ist, und wenn du dir sicher bist, das du das Gold hard erarbeitet hast, wird es bestimmt auch keine diskutionen geben.


----------



## LuckySpyzz (23. Juni 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Gefasel, oder willst Du uns etwa einreden, Blizzards Ideologie sei es, Kunden zu vergraulen? Das glaubt Dir keiner.
> 
> 
> Umgekehrt ist es so, das uns die Gildenbank einmal innerhalb von einer Woche 4 mal geleert wurde und immer alles wieder hergestellt wurde (und das ist bei einer 6-Tab-GB schon echt viel) bevor wir alle Offiziere mit Authenticatoren ausrüsten konnten. Auch mir gegenüber war Blizzerd immer schnell und korrekt, und deswegen halte ich Horrorstories für schlichtweg erfunden, um Blizzard schlechtzumachen und die Leute anderen Spieleherstellern zuzutreiben. Wer aber meint, Blizzard behandle ihn schlecht, der darf gerne mal den Support andere Firmen ausprobieren, da wird er sich wunden!



Gefasel . . . sry aber die gehen nach ihren Richtlinien und wenn da mal was nicht grade läuft klinkt der Gm aus und schaltet auf Memo.
Du musst dich bei den "komplizierteren" Fällen immer per Anruf / Pm / Website kümmern.
So war es zum. immer bei mir, ich erwische einen Gm von 10'000? 
Also erzähl du mir nicht das stimmt so nicht, wenn ich von MEINEN Erfahrungen rede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg Spyzz


----------



## nuriina (24. Juni 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> doch tuts
> 
> Warden weis alles
> Warden bemerkt alles
> ...



Uuu, dann muss ich bei meinem Provider anfordern nur noch saubere IPs zu bekommen. Das ist totaler Blödsinn den du schreibst, es wird immer nur Accoutbezogen gebannt, selbst wenn im WTF Ordner andere Accounts stehen habe und gebannt werde, werden die anderen Account nicht mitgebannt.


----------



## Deanne (24. Juni 2010)

Bei solchen Fällen sollte man nicht anfangen, mit dem jeweiligen GM zu diskutieren. Im Extremfall schaltet er auf sturr und man bleibt auf seinem Verlust sitzen. 
Die GMs sagen zwar gerne, dass gewisse Dinge nicht möglich sind, aber letztendlich kann man fast jedes Problem löse.

Deshalb hält man seine Daten bereit und ruft gleich die Hotline an, dort wird einem schneller und verlässlicher geholfen. Zudem spart man sich meistens auch die Wartezeit und ein telefonisches Gespräch ist immer unkomplizierter, als über das Spiel selbst. Wenn ich Probleme mit meinem Account hatte, habe ich auch sofort angerufen und mir wurde bisher immer sehr schnell und freundlich geholfen.

Insofern halte ich von den ganzen Diskussionen mit GMs relativ wenig, da ich manchmal den Eindruck habe, dass sie keine große Lust haben, den Spielern wirklich weiterzuhelfen.


----------



## LuckySpyzz (25. Juni 2010)

Gerbod schrieb:


> Ja, da kann ich Dir nur zustimmen.
> In einem anderen Post weiter oben hat jemand geschriebe, er sei gehackt worden- alles wieder hergestellt und wieder gehackt. Da frag ich mich echt, was man alles falsch machen kann, wenn man so kurz hintereinander sein Zeug zweimal verliert?



Der Hacker der dich ein mal hackt hat wohl wenig Probleme dich ein 2. mal zu hacken.
Was kann ich denn dafür? Soll ich jetzt alle 10 Min. meinen Com. nach Trojanern etc. absuchen lassen?
Am besten noch im abgesicherten Modus, da er im normalen Betrieb nicht alle findet -.-*
Erst denken dan schreiben.

Lg Spyzz


----------



## Nachtglanz (25. Juni 2010)

Moin,

weiß nicht obs geschrieben wurde.. hab nur die ersten paar Beiträge gelesen...

Jedoch solltest du dich mal mit dem Problem im Gamemaster Forum melden, dort wird einem eigentlich immer sehr schnell geholfen. Sollte viel effektiver sein als Ticket-Spam.


----------



## Bitialis (25. Juni 2010)

Besteht eigentlich die möglichkeit einen GM mal ordentlich zu Natzen?
Ich meine:
Ticket schreiben ala "Oh mein Gold ist weg".. 
und dem GM dann einfach ne Story auflabern.. 

Da ich derzeit eh wieder die Lust an WoW verliere versuch ich das heute mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nachtglanz (25. Juni 2010)

Bitialis schrieb:


> Besteht eigentlich die möglichkeit einen GM mal ordentlich zu Natzen?
> Ich meine:
> Ticket schreiben ala "Oh mein Gold ist weg"..
> und dem GM dann einfach ne Story auflabern..
> ...



öhm, nein das wird nicht funktionieren. Da Blizzard schön in die Logs schauen wird wo das Gold hin ist, und wenn da nie welches war, kannst du auch nichts zurück bekommen. oO


----------



## Lari (25. Juni 2010)

lordxanatos schrieb:


> natürlich sind hier alle so naiv und denken direkt wenn man 25k handelt/erhält wird man gebannt/gold gelöscht(der typ mit seinen 5k+ posts und dem verkauften schwertgriff, wenn man keine ahnung hat...)



Hi, freut mich auch dich lesen zu dürfen.



> also unterschätzt blizz nicht bloss weil ihr selber keine ahnung habt



Du kennst bestimmt alle Betriebsinterna von Blizzard, oder? Wenn ein GM einem Spieler Gold nach einem Hack erstattet (was bei der schieren Masse an Hacks täglich passieren sollte) dann sollte man doch davon ausgehen, dass der Account in irgendeinerweise geflagged ist, so das diese Accounts nicht von den angeblich vorhanden Scripts (einen Beleg für solch ein Script hab ich hier noch nirgendswo gesehen) geleert werden. Das wäre für mich nur logisch.

Ich bin eben nicht einer der Trittbrettfahrer, die direkt auf den "Blizzard macht eben dauernd Scheiss!!11elfelf"-Zug aufspringen. MEine Erfahrung mit Blizzard und deren Support war bisher durchweg positiv, man konnte immer vernünftig mit den GMs reden und es gab auch in meinem WoW-Bekanntenkreis nie Probleme.


----------



## Gerbod von Harben (25. Juni 2010)

LuckySpyzz schrieb:


> Der Hacker der dich ein mal hackt hat wohl wenig Probleme dich ein 2. mal zu hacken.
> Was kann ich denn dafür? Soll ich jetzt alle 10 Min. meinen Com. nach Trojanern etc. absuchen lassen?
> Am besten noch im abgesicherten Modus, da er im normalen Betrieb nicht alle findet -.-*
> Erst denken dan schreiben.
> ...



Nein, aber vielleicht dochmal überlegen, warum man gehackt wurde und die ein oder andere Maßnahme ergreifen.
1. Anti-Viren-Software aktuell halten
2. Rechner davon überprüßfen lassen
3. Fire-Wall-Einstellungen checken
4. Surf- und Klickverhalten überdenken
5. dochmal einen Gedanken an den Authentiicator verschwenden

100%ige Sicherheit gibt es nicht, aber wenn man zweimal in kurzer Zeit gehackt wird, deutet es auf die ein oder andere Sicherheitslücke im System hin.

Bedenke immer: 90% aller EDV-Probleme sitzt eine Unterarmlänge von der Tastatur entfernt.


----------



## Lacios (25. Juni 2010)

Naja bisher wurde jede Unstimmigkeit im spiel von den Gm beseitigt.
Daher kann ich nur sagen das da was nicht stimmt(ebay-Gold).
Bzw kann es sein das die Accounts pemporär geknackt worden sind,sowas hat zur folge das Gold gelöscht werden kann.
Und wenn man sich nichts vorzuwerfen hat, einfach die Hotline anrufen weil dem unschuldigen hilft man.


----------



## Legendofz (25. Juni 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Nein, man rufe den Support an, dank 0800er Nummer sogar gratis. Das wirkt erfahrungsgemäß Wunder!
> 
> 
> Mach es!





so ganz nebenbei, der rechnungssupport ist 0800 und gratis... 0900 ist der tchnical support und ganz und gar nicht gratis


----------



## zaubertrick (25. Juni 2010)

Kommt es euch nicht in den Sinn das ein GM vielleicht garnicht in der lage is das gold mehrfach wiederherzustellen.wenn mir zweimal in so kurzer zeit das gold geklaut wird muss etwas mit meinen PC oder Acc nicht stimmen.Mir selbst wurde einmal der acc geklaut,und ich hab von vorne anfangen müssen.Aber bevor ich neu angefangen hab,hab ich meinen Pc auf Herz und Nieren überprüft!!!! Und siehe da: keine Probleme seither.


----------



## Shadria (25. Juni 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> ...
> Noch mag nix passieren, aber sollte irgend einer der Acounts die zu irgend einem Zeitpunkt mit der selben IP eingelogt waren wie dein Account... und sollte dieser besagte Account probleme bereiten, werden alle anderen mitgebannt!
> 
> Wer sich von nem Kumpel aus einlogt... und der Kumpel wird gebannt, dan heits mit gehangen mit gefangen!



/target TheGui
/lachen

Ich finde es ziemlich frech, wenn man solchen Quatsch verbreitet und vielen Spielern so unnötig Angst macht. Wie kommst du nur auf einen so haarsträubenden Unsinn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Topic: ich würde mich per Email an Blizz wenden und die Sachlage schildern. Die richtige Email-Adresse für solche Probleme findet der TE sicher nach kurzem Suchen auf der offiziellen Seite.


----------



## Leviathan666 (25. Juni 2010)

Shadria schrieb:


> /target TheGui
> /lachen
> 
> Ich finde es ziemlich frech, wenn man solchen Quatsch verbreitet und vielen Spielern so unnötig Angst macht. Wie kommst du nur auf einen so haarsträubenden Unsinn?
> ...



Wenn es sich um schwerwiegende Verstöße handelt können gleichnamig Accounts gleich mit gebannt werden. 
Das heiße Wetter scheint hier einigen Leuten nicht so gut zu bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadria (25. Juni 2010)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Wenn es sich um schwerwiegende Verstöße handelt können gleichnamig Accounts gleich mit gebannt werden.
> Das heiße Wetter scheint hier einigen Leuten nicht so gut zu bekommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*schaltet für Leviathan666 den kühlenden Ventilator ein*

Es war von gleichen IP's die Rede.... nicht von gleichnamigen Acc's (also von Acc's die ein- und derselben Person gehören) ..... ist ja doch irgendwie ein Unterschied, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prothe (25. Juni 2010)

Es muss eh ein Goldreset her mit dem nächsten Addon. Jeder Account hat dann noch max 500g in der Tasche. Ferner sollten alle Dinge in der Bank dann seelengebunden und wertlos werden, um da das horten und anschließende Verkaufen zu unterbinden. 
Eine Währungsreform wär auch imba hehe


----------



## Ari7000 (25. Juni 2010)

Tach auch,

Mir ist es genau so passiert.....vor 1 monat....
Und naja.....ich habe 150k gold verloren die ich duch auktionen farmen von schwertgriff....etc...gesammelt habe...
hatte extra auch immer mit verschiedenen char´s das gold rein gelegt....
Aber nein ....
Und sei froh du hast es einmal noch wieder gesehen ich nie wieder...und spiele seit dem zeitpunkt nicht mehr und ich rufe da jetzt 2x mal in der woche an..^^

Mfg Ari


----------



## Zangor (25. Juni 2010)

LuckySpyzz schrieb:


> 1 Tag Später wurder ich erneut gehackt.



Es ist schon eine große Leistung einmal gehackt zu werden, aber gleich am nächsten Tag nocheinmal?

Hattest Du Dein altes Passwort genommen oder den Rechner nicht von Keyloggern, Trojaner & Co befreit?

Vielleicht dachte der GM sich dann Strafe muss sein.


----------



## Arakius1 (25. Juni 2010)

jo must anrufen sonnst klapt das nich und nen anwalt einschalten (oder mit drohen^^)


----------



## -Baru- (25. Juni 2010)

Arakius1 schrieb:


> und nen anwalt einschalten



Unbedingt! Der muss schließlich auch von was leben, auch wenn es sinnfreie Klagen sind.


----------



## Famenio (25. Juni 2010)

Also wenn ich dann so einen Prozess verlieren sollte, und dann auf den Gerichtskosten hänge und das wegen "WoW -GOLD" dann kann ich meinen Freunden bescheid sagen, dass ich schonmal für ganz lange Zeit in einer "hab mich selber Lieb" Jacke durch die Gegend laufen werde...


----------



## -Baru- (25. Juni 2010)

Famenio schrieb:


> Also wenn ich dann so einen Prozess verlieren sollte, und dann auf den Gerichtskosten hänge und das wegen "WoW -GOLD" dann kann ich meinen Freunden bescheid sagen, dass ich schonmal für ganz lange Zeit in einer "hab mich selber Lieb" Jacke durch die Gegend laufen werde...



Das hättest Du wohl gerne, um die Prozesskosten nicht tragen zu müssen. Nix da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Famenio (25. Juni 2010)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Das hättest Du wohl gerne, um die Prozesskosten nicht tragen zu müssen. Nix da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Auf diese Idee bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen und war auch eigentlich nicht der Entschluß, den man aus meiner Aussage ziehen sollte...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cErIaTz (25. Juni 2010)

@ nummer5

 Geschrieben 22 Juni 2010 - 09:06 

 Wenn du ein Ticket schreibs, und das mehrmals .. wirst du immerwieder einen anderen GM am Rohr haben.
Das ist, als wenn du im Callcenter der Telekom anrufst, die Chance denselben Agent 2x zu bekommen ist sehr gering.

Ergo immer wieder Ticket schreiben.. meist der 4-5 GM.. erstattet dir das Gold zurück. 

ich habe erst 3 mal angerufen und hatte 2x den selben typen am telefon xD


----------

